
Jack Dorsey defends Twitter’s anti-abuse AI during heated TED exchange - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/90335799/jack-dorsey-defends-twitter-anti-abuse-ai-in-heated-ted
======
ibeckermayer
TLDR; authoritarians are upset the CEO of a giant corporation isn’t doing more
to regulate the free flow of ideas

~~~
muckrakerz
That the tech community is _supporting_ this authoritarian turn of events
after how hard we fought MS back in the day is horrifying.

~~~
ibeckermayer
The tech community fighting MS back in the day was much different from this
current breed of millenials (my generation). Millenials are the most
authoritarian generation we've seen in decades - for them, truth is not found
by reason, but delivered by authority.

------
tracker1
> an account has to have a track record of demonstrably harassing someone or
> sharing violent imagery to be banned

I wonder why it is that so many antifa accounts are still active then?

